# Transporting?



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

How do you guys transport your 4x4s. I have a swing a way 800lb salt spreader but I don't think I'll have enough room in the bed with salt for the 4x4 with the plow. And i really don't want to buy another trailer just to do sidewalks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, with the spreader and salt taking up all of your room......what could your other option possibly be? I'd say get a small trailer that you can unload and unhook easily. That way you could still salt easilly......Would the salter be in the way of using your hitch? Sounds like you have limited choices.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow I would hmm all i can say is you need to make room in your Bed or this option which i would prob. never do unless it was my last choice Check out this.. its a atv Hauler that attaches to your hitch then with per cation you could get a tailgate spreader and attach it to the hitch on the ramp(for the ATV) I dont recommend it!
Also as i read more into it i think the highest rated/Max weight is like 800 pounds
http://www.versahaul.com/vh90.php


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

masternate42;844965 said:


> Well, with the spreader and salt taking up all of your room......what could your other option possibly be? I'd say get a small trailer that you can unload and unhook easily. That way you could still salt easilly......Would the salter be in the way of using your hitch? Sounds like you have limited choices.


The salter is a swing a way bumper mount so it doesnt take up to hitch, I'd just have to check how far it hangs down. I have wooden ramps now but don't think that will be the safest route with the snow and ice. What type of ramp would be best? Aluminum with slots? Thanks again


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it going in the back of the dodge in you sig? That would be up a long ways to be on ramps in the weather like you said. good luck on your choice!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

good luck getting your atv plow up high enough to load into the truck


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I back my King Quad onto a 3/4 ton Ram 4x4 with no issues. I can e-mail the picture if someone can post it.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

we just put 2 grizzlys on a snowmobile trailer. the trailer is light you can move by hand anywhere when the quads are off.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i know i cant get a atv on my truck with the plow on and its a 02 2500hd might wanna try and see if you can get it up then go from there how much salting do you do? bag i guess?


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I think I follow the dilemma, but you say 'another' trailer. Do you already pull one with the truck in question with other equipment on it and no room for the quad? My only solution there would be the bigger trailer. If you currently don't pull a trailer with this truck I think the best solution is to do so. You could also put a raised deck, or at least raised ramps for the wheels, to park the quad on but as already mentioned the loading angle and convenient access to the salt will be a hassle. The big dollar solution would be to build a custom deck to replace the existing box, this could have your sander mounted forward of the rear wheel and your salt storage right beside it with the quad loaded immediately behind and a permanently mounted folding ramp attached to a beavertail. Good luck.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

All it takes is a really good set of ramps.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 1) Bagged salt 2) The 88 250 is what i wanted to put it in because thats my plow truck 3) Yes, the dodge is very high in the rear 4)Have a trailer, 20ft 12k, not real thrilled about guys driving around in snow with a 20ft trailer that weighs 3k by itself 5) May get 6/7x12 trailer with sidegate and pull behind 250, or maybe even a 14-16ft because it'd be more useful in the summer.

Does anybody pull a trailer behind their plow truck? I like the deck idea, might be something to look into. Thanks again guys


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

MRadke;845827 said:


> All it takes is a really good set of ramps.


i take that back you can put your atv on your truck sorry never saw thouse ramps before we just use the trailer with the bobcat


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i would say just put it on your 2001 or 1996 and buy the ramps that MRadke has that sounds like your best idea unless your a one man show


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have 2 dedicated crews that do nothing but sidewalks. They pull 20' enclosed trailers. Each have a large plow unit (atv or Z with plow), a large 2 stage blower, 2 Toro CCRs, power broom, and shovels. Stopping to do sidewalks with a plow truck sitting is a big NO NO  That truck should be plowing at all times. Even if you have a helper to do them while plowing, too much time is lost loading and unloading. It is the fools way to do this job. We have found that our plowing production was increased by almost 80% when the walks were not in the picture. More production = more profit.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Metro Lawn;846976 said:


> I have 2 dedicated crews that do nothing but sidewalks. They pull 20' enclosed trailers. Each have a large plow unit (atv or Z with plow), a large 2 stage blower, 2 Toro CCRs, power broom, and shovels. Stopping to do sidewalks with a plow truck sitting is a big NO NO  That truck should be plowing at all times. Even if you have a helper to do them while plowing, too much time is lost loading and unloading. It is the fools way to do this job. We have found that our plowing production was increased by almost 80% when the walks were not in the picture. More production = more profit.


Makes sense. How well do zturns with plows work, and did you buy the JRCO ones, or fab them yourself?


----------



## chris carner (Mar 1, 2009)

get an 8ft bed.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

all my trucks are 8ft bed


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Joel, I would consider a smaller trailer. I use a 6x12 for lawn service and will be using it to haul my Grizzly. I might have 4-5 accounts I'll be using it on. All are small lots though.


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

*What about Diamond Back Truck covers?*

Might be an option for you. I was looking into them for hauling around a snowblower but it was kind of overkill for that application. They are designed for ATV transportation. You could then carry salt around underneath and in the spreader? Just google diamondback truck. If you want the name of the guy I was dealing with PM me and I will give it to you. He was beyond helpful. Looks like a great product too.

Kevin


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

For about a $150 more than a good set of ramps you can by a little 5x8 trailer at Lowes or Home depot with a tail gate ramp. I have one, it works great for me. It only weighs 350lbs so I can move it around really easy.


----------

